# advise on new stocking for 125 long mbuna tank



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

hello every one i am a new cichlid fanatic. in have long kept koi in outside ponds and have finally come over to the aquarium cichlid side of fish keeping. 
About two month ago i started a new 125 gallon tank. 
72x18x22 inches
2 emperor 400 customzed with fines pad and fluval biomax rings.
korali 1500
sand bottom
natural rockscape
as i am a newbie i just picked out all the clolorful MBUNA cichlids i could find.
i now have
1m kenyi
3f kenyi
1m Msobo
1m electric yellow
1f electric yellow
1m maingano
2? demonsi
1? snow white socolofi
1? blue acei
1? red blotch

i realize now that i may have problems with this heavy mix. things i now i want
1. i would like to have all colorful fish ( very few, if none at all dull colors)
2. possibly add some peacocks
3. do not want to keep fry
i would like any advise on what i should do with current stock to minimize death and possible put a peacock or two. which peacocks may survive this mix and/or what mbuna may i have to remove to add peacocks.
thank you for any advise.

1? bummblebee


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

by the way the ? Means I do not know the sex.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Oops I forgot also
1? Bumblebee
1? Red zebra
Which one will really have problems together and with peacocks


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

All except the labs and acei will be a problem for peacocks.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Even a Aulonocara jacobfreibergi


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Yes even a jacobfreibergi. You will either need to do a major stock change or give up peacocks. Bumblebee and kenyi are HIGHLY aggressive and will thrash peacocks. Most of the rest of the stock is pretty darn aggressive too.

Why don't you rank your top 3 favorite fish of the ones you have now and include peacocks in your list (so if your top priority would be peacocks then they are number one but if you like say msobo more then they are one and peacocks are two). Also let us know if you have a preference on all male tanks vs. harem groups (recognizing that you are requesting that all fish are colorful) - the biggest difference here is you have to put the effort in to know you are getting male fish which may require more money to buy older fish.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

I am really interested in getting ruby red and blue neon peacocks. 
I would like to keep
Msobo
Electric yellow 
red blotch

I also would like to keep all male but I only have access to juvenile cichlids around here. Which makes it hard to choose sex. 
I do by the way also have a 130 gallon heated pond with nothing in there now, so I will have somewhere to put the other cichlids.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

cichlid rob said:


> I also would like to keep all male but I only have access to juvenile cichlids around here. Which makes it hard to choose sex.


Order your fish on line, you may pay a little more but you can find what you're looking for. There's a great store in Daytona....they are a sponsor on this forum.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ruby red and blue neon peacocks will be less happy with mbuna than fish like dragonblood or OB peacocks.

For mbuna stick to yellow labs and acei.

Msobo I would not keep with peacocks.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

so i guess for now i can not add peacocks to this tank. ( i see another tank in my future)  .
so can i then keep all species i have, if i start removing all females ?
would i be able to add more species if all male?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

cichlid rob said:


> would i be able to add more species if all male?


Depending on which males you keep. Kennyi and Crabos are mean no matter which fishes you have in there, and with or without females.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok so I am ready to seperate my stock in to two groups since I have 2 125 tanks. I would like some one with experience help me divide list so as to increase comparability. Thanks

1m kenyi
3f kenyi
1m Msobo
1m electric yellow
1f electric yellow
1m maingano
2? demonsi
1? snow white socolofi
1? blue acei
1? red blotch
1? Bumblebee
1? Red zebra


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Compatibility


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well you have 3 Metriaclima and only two tanks so there is a problem. What is a red blotch?

Maybe bumblebee, kenyi and maingano in one tank. 1m:7f of each.

Demasoni, msobo, acei and socolofi in the other. 20 demasoni and 1m:4f of the others.

IDK what to do with the yellow labs or red zebras.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Red blotch I believe is ob cichlid


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Peacock? Or Metriaclima estherae OB mbuna?


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Ob Mbuna. Which is basically black and orange do not know if that helps determine sex?!?
Up until know the ones that show aggression are miangano and ob mbuna although most are 1.5-2 inches only.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

so far I have seperate these
Group 1
1m kenyi
3f kenyi
1m msobo
1m/1f yellow lab
1? Acei
1? White socolofi

Group 2
1? Ob cichlid
2? Demonsi
1? Red zebra
1? Bumblebee 
1m miangano


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

And add females/males as I go finding out the sexes. And of course who ever survives.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Group 1 has 2 Metriaclima (kenyi and msobo) and 2 look-alike males (labs and kenyi). With Kenyi in the tank you might limit to three aggressive species. Like Kenyi, Crabro (bumblebee) and maybe Maingano 1m:7f of each.

Group 2 has 2 Metriaclima (OB cichlid (which is really Metriaclima estherae OB) and Red Zebra (which is really Metriaclima estherae).


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow I wish I would have done more research before buying these guys. I realize I am going to have get rid of some of these guys to stock properly. I have a friend that actually will take msobo, red zebra and red OB
If I did a aggressive tank with 
Miangano 
Bumblebee
Kenyi

Could I then add Malawi peacocks with
Yellow labs
Acei
Socolofi


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Wow I wish I would have done more research before buying these guys. I realize I am going to have get rid of some of these guys to stock properly. I have a friend that actually will take msobo, red zebra and red OB
If I did a aggressive tank with 
Miangano 
Bumblebee
kenyi
Demonsi

Could I then add Malawi peacocks with
Yellow labs
Acei
Socolofi


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

cichlid rob said:


> Ok so I am ready to seperate my stock in to two groups since I have 2 125 tanks. I would like some one with experience help me divide list so as to increase comparability. Thanks
> 
> 1m kenyi
> 3f kenyi
> ...


Since you have two tanks, you try about something crazy. Keep do the one of this and one of that in in one tank and in the other tank pick 4 or 5 species and stock 8 juvies of each.

In a year see which tank is happier and healthier.

I tried the one of this and one of that for a number of years back in the early to mid-90's wasn't real successful with mbuna until I started getting breeding groups.

I'd stock something like
Msobo
Maingano
Perlmutt
Rusties
Aceii

Long-term success with mbuna not in species groups is very hit and miss.

Our advise is based on our experiences and desire to have others avoid our mistakes.

I have kept a 125 all male tank with gaps and peacocks and a few mbuma tthrown in once the gaps were full grown.

It was not a low maintenance tank by any stretch but the wow rafter was definitely there.

Good luck.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not put peacocks with socolofi. And I would not put demasoni with kenyi (two blue barred fish). The demasoni would get along with the labs, acei and socolofi. Note in a 72" tank you want to end up with a large group of demasoni...like 20 of them. Or stick to one and don't save fry.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

cichlid rob said:


> Wow I wish I would have done more research before buying these guys. I realize I am going to have get rid of some of these guys to stock properly. I have a friend that actually will take msobo, red zebra and red OB
> If I did a aggressive tank with
> Miangano
> Bumblebee
> ...


Yellow Labs & Aceii should both work.

Peacock females are notoriously drab. If you plan on multiple male peacocks you will should plan on a timeout/hospital tank for when the males decide they hate each other as happens at the worst possible time.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

i all ready separated two groups. they are not final but the a first step. tank one is headed towards being a male peacock tank but until i am sure that is what i want this is how it is staying.

Tank 1 (if this tank turns into a peacock tank i know i will need to remove all but yellow and acei) COULD i keep female/male mix of yellow lab/acei WHILE keeping all male peacocks?!?!?!?!?!? or will peacocks get nasty because of female mbuna in the tank
1m Msobo
1m electric yellow
1f electric yellow
2? demonsi
1? snow white socolofi
1? blue acei

Tank 2
1m kenyi
3f kenyi
1m maingano
1? red blotch OB cichlid
1? Bumblebee

rehomed
1? Red zebra


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

The male Peacocks will fight because they are male peacocks. Closer related to mbuma than haps...

Yes you can/should keep groups of the Labs & Aceii if you go that route. 6ft tank should be plenty forgiving for it in my experience.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Sorry, but by group you mean 1m and several females of electric yellow and the same for Acei? A mixed sex group?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

cichlid rob said:


> Sorry, but by group you mean 1m and several females of electric yellow and the same for Acei? A mixed sex group?


The ideal people will tell you is 1 male and 3 to 5 females for those two species.

The reality is they are mild mannered enough that you may have more than one male and be just fine (or not). Esp. in a 6ft tank.

I'd buy 8 juvies of each and go from there. On the yellow labs if you can search around for a local breeder who has line breed them you will end up with much higher quality fish than you will get from a farm. No bearding or barring. I know it is not a biological exactness but I love my labs clean. Some from a group I had bred for being 'clean' for about 5 years before a nasty illness, I still don't know what it was, wiped out the tank over a couple of weeks.



















My personal practice is to remove the aggressor from the tank if I begin to have a problem. I find the next male in line colors up just as well as the first and better luck with the subsequent males as far as a more peaceful tank.

Your mileage may vary, just what I have found works for me.

Good Luck.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Great labs. Thank you I am probably going to add make peacocks into tank one and keep 5 yellow labs and 5 acei. What would be a safe minimum of peacocks to add with 10 mbuna. I was thinking 3-4 to start. They are $$$ so I want to start of small?!?


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Obviously peacocks will be at least double mbuna size as they will be confirmed male


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I wouldn't add less than 3 at any one time. One new guy can get picked on pretty easily.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Was thinking of 
Red empress
Blue neon 
Taiwan reef
Ruby red
To start off 
Would these four be good to start with.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

cichlid rob said:


> Was thinking of
> Red empress
> Blue neon
> Taiwan reef
> ...


Like Red do you?

I would not do the Red Empress and Taiwan Reef together to start. I'd pick one. Pick one red fish to start for best chances.

Copadichromis borleyi Kadango ''Red Fin'' show a lot of red but grow fast and subsequently be a pain as they end up bigger quickly. Red Empress can fall into the same potential, you have been warned. Another red species fyi for you.

I wouls strongly suggest you pick a Placidochromis (or two) as one (or more) of your fish to start as young males. Pheno or Electra is a good place to start. The Electra is a very under-rated fish and Pheno are awesome.. My favorite Haplochromis species group and it isn't close.

Mylochromis ericotaenia Manda is spectacular. Some green tone in with everything else.

Protomelas sp. ''Spilonotus Tanzania'' Liuli gentle giant looks great with labs.

A. koningsi has the favorite blue I have ever seen at the base of their fins.

Here is link to some of the boys I have kept.

Guess my point is do not lock into anything and get them to look as different as you can. You will be adding more after all.

What you can get together from one source will drive the choice in my experience.

Whatever you pick has a chance at failing so please have a timeoit/rehome tank ready and waiting (forever). Part of having multiple males.

Good Luck.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Nice fish! nice tank! ai like that Electra and the one with the yellow belly.
I know my definite favorites are
Blue neon
Red empress
I have been trying to contact some breeder type places since I live in homestEd fl. Lots of different fish farms around here. But a lot of people get out of the business/hobby. I spoke with some one that was really knowledgable and sells all sort but is 100 miles away.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

If it is a fish farm, worth the day trip if you can swing it.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

So I went and picked up three peacocks from local fish farm and I see one has marking on the head which I can't tell if it is a old scrape or cichlids actual coloring.
How do I upload pictures from iPhone?!?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

cichlid rob said:


> So I went and picked up three peacocks from local fish farm and I see one has marking on the head which I can't tell if it is a old scrape or cichlids actual coloring.
> How do I upload pictures from iPhone?!?


This site does not host photos.

Best bet is to create free imgur.com account and then upload your photos there.

Then you link to those images.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok so these are the best pics I could get. I don't know if this is normal. He is a new Taiwan reef. He has been swimming around though a little less active than the other 2. He uses his side fins but for the most part keeps them clamped. I know he is not the dominant one in the tank. 
I am wondering if this mark on the head is his coloring or some else. An old scrape that is healing, or possibly and infection. When I first picked him out I thought it was his color but after he started showing signs of stress I was observing him and I am not sure if I am being paranoid or there is something there. Let me know what you guys think.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pu9zAaoB ... e=youtu.be


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

The crescent looks like a healed wound to me from the picture. A beauty mark if you will.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks so much for all your input. It is good to have help to learn through this cool process. i actually went back and looked at his brothers and i think it may be a genetic trait of this blood line. I actually found out the someone i used to buy koi from (i used to have a 3000 gallon koi pond) actually bred all the peacocks i just bought.
i had visited the farm a while ago but was not interested in cichlids at the time.
i now have:
1. sulferhead
2. red germen peacock
3. blue neon (blue with yellow coming up)
4. Taiwan reef
5. :fish: sold to me as a RED SHLOUDER but i think it is either a EUREKA or another germen red
Also i have:
6. msobo
7. 2 yellow labs
8. 2 demonsi 
9. white socolofi
10. acei

An issue i have is that they are not showing there colors and all most all look very similar.
i am hoping it is because they are all new to the tank. 
The mbuna are all most half the size of the smallest peacock and honestly do not even get near the peacocks.
i just hope that they are hiding colors and i did not just get really bad blood lines of these fish. i will post pics through out the week as i get photos. 
P.s any signs of excess aggression from mbuna and they will be put into a separate tank.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

If they are young they will take quite a while to develop full color, maybe a couple of weeks until they settle in or up to a year plus as the fish matures. Even then they may or may not show 'full' color depending on how they feel in the tank.

All male tanks will never show the full vibrant show stopping breeding dress color that a male gets when dominant with a harem of girls to fire him up.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes they are definatly not mature fish. Guess I will see soon and keep updated


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Am noticing that between the three peacocks I got there is not a lot of difference in the shade of their colors. Ian beginning to think that these are just poor bred fish. I posted a poor pick of only the two I was able to shoot. 
The first I do not know what it is. Does any one know? Possibly eureka? The second is supposed to be a blue neon. What do you guys think? Hybrid? To soon to tell?

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=you ... x0iS8exqvc


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

the first two pics are from the same fish. the third is the "blue neon".


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I'd give them a few weeks to settle in before passing any judgement. They need time to feel comfortable ane very well additionql time to mature.


----------



## cichlid rob (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I have been very busy. I found very interesting man who breeds cichlids and had a great time picking out some fish yesterday. Guy had hundreds of different pools. Saw some really good traditional cichlids but also saw some really different mix stuff. I could not resist and picked a hybrid it was really white peacock with pearl. The dominant had rosy red undertone. I ended up with two peacocks that were brilliant with color but when I brought them home I noticed they had kind of odd body shape. Like really fat bellies. Anyways I left the best 7 peacocks and naps in the inside tank along with 6 mbuna. Everyone else was put out side in my pond. Here is a quick link to video of stock as it sits now.
German red
Blue neon
Sulferhead
Venustus
Taiwan reef
Pearl white hybrid
And my ?? Peacock 
Msobo
2 yellow lab
Demonsi 
White socolofi
Acei
The acei is actually being a bully lately and he is tiny

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jD5_-GNf- ... e=youtu.be


----------



## febrisyahputra4 (Feb 18, 2016)

Even a Aulonocara jacobfreibergi


----------

